# How to make a unique race



## SeverinR (Dec 20, 2011)

How do you make a unique culture for a race?

My humanoids seem to be pointy eared humans, or short humans.

I think my drow elves are unique, but maybe they are the anti-humans.

How do I make a culture unique to a race?  I have a barony of elves mentioned in my stories, but never considered what it would be.

I want some traditional stuff but I also want unique items. 
Is there a questionaire or template to build a culture?  Some place to start?

Say elves,

traditionally;
good with magic, art, less rushed then humans(longer life).

Elves in mixed communities will blend somewhat but they should still have something different about them.

I guess this would have been better in world building.


----------



## Devor (Dec 20, 2011)

Typically, with any society, it should be as simple as emphasizing a few of the traits they might _value_ and seeing what impact those traits would end up having on society.  Add to this their natural environment, resources and relationship with the world, and you have a culture.

With a different race, you have the same situation, but you also have physical or magical differences to consider.  The classic elf is defined by his long life and by how much they've been immersed in magic.  What impacts do those physical traits have on them, and how does it affect their values as a society?

Yours isn't the first post to complain about "pointy eared humans," but I rather think that a culture of smug, artsy, dance-ey swordsmen and archers is _still _a race of pointy eared humans.  We are an incredibly diverse species after all.  It's only when you take the non-human elements - the age, the magic, the witnessing of history and so on - and let them have an impact on your society's values that they become a new race.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmmm...my best advice is to study a few other 'races' which are quite 'unique' and see how they match their surroundings.

I would first look at what environment they evolved in (but that's just me). If they evolved in a freezing region, they would have physically evolved to live there, or, like humans, they would have developed clothing, buildings, hunting methods, tools and perhaps technology to enable them to live there - thus building a culture. To add to that, perhaps religion comes from there, also - the deepest, darkest and coldest of nights in a cold region would perhaps result in the worship of some being(s) to take away harsh weather or something.

So consider their history first.

I'd also note that while a species/race can have certain characteristics, they might also be as variable as humans in their morals, religion and culture.

Here are some questions to ask (this by no means covers everything. Just a few I rattled out before bedtime...the list is, I warn you, -endless-):
*
Your reader will not want to know all of this. You will bore them to death.* It serves you, the writer, in understanding 'why' the race lives as it does.

How did they evolve? 
Where did they evolve?
What did they evolve from?
Did a magical being or god/dess create them?
Did they come from another world, and if so, what was that world like?
Were they always sentient or did they start off as non-sentient animals?
What was the climate like where they evolved?
What beings do they worship?
What physical features might they have due to climate?
Are they nomadic or do they mostly stay in one spot?
Have they spread to a variety of different climates?
Natural enemies? (predators or another race)
Depending on their climate, physical appearance and practicality, what do they wear? (or not wear?)
What natural weapons (claws, teeth, strength, speed) do they have?
What other weapons have they built? i.e. humans built weapons to compensate for a lack of claws, for example. 
Ceremonial things? e.g. a coronation, marriage, birth or death, or something completely alien to us?
What do they think of the stars? How advanced is their science?

Remember that evolution takes millions of years - but also remember that it IS fantasy, and magic or gods/goddesses could have been involved in their creation. I think an important question when giving your race physical characteristics such as short stature or pointy ears is 'why'? Why are they that way? What purpose does that serve in their favour? Evolution isn't perfect, but generally there is a reason for most things (such as fur, claws, large or small ears).

What sort of culture do they have?
Do they have a written language or several?
Are some groups permitted only to speak a certain language?
What about their economy?
What do they value - and can hence trade?
Do they believe in slavery? Killing? War? 
Greedy? 
Religion?
Family dynamics? - Do they reproduce like humans? Do they lay eggs? Do they use magic to reproduce? 
Family structure? 
Group structure?
If they live in an extreme climate, how do they build their homes/cities to survive?
Cities or just rudimentary villages?
A hierarchical system? - e.g. village leader, King, Master of some element or land (and what is the leader called?)
How does the species gather energy? 
What do they eat? 
Can they get energy from other sources? The sun? Water?
How do they gather their food?
How do they store the food?
What about trading or sharing food?
Are they altruistic? Would they help a fellow family member or does altruism extend to fellow village members or city dwellers? 
Do they believe in the soul/have a soul?
Lifespan?
Beliefs?
Technology? Remember that most technology serves a purpose (not like half the crap around these days -.- )
How do they get around? Horses (or similar), walking, flying, swimming, shape-shifting?
How do they perceive their world? Have they got the means to cross large oceans? If so, that'd expand their view on the world a -lot-.
Have they mixed much with other cultures? 
What did they gain from those other cultures?
Do they have buildings of worship? 
How ancient is the species?
How do other races perceive them?
What sort of magic do they have?
Where does the magic come from? Within or from nature (for example?) 
Why do they have magic - evolution, or given it as a gift from the gods, or they learned to use something to make magic?

Abilities - how do they communicate? Verbal, mental etc?

When looking at their abilities or physical appearance (due to evolution/climate/or made by some gods or magic etc), remember that this will influence the way that they live. For example, Sara Douglass' Icarii are people with wings. Some are born with the ability to create magic and others are not. The Icarii live in high areas with big, open entrances so that they can fly in. They might also paint their wings for war (I cannot remember) and it influences battle strategy as they are able to fly. 

Dwarves are traditionally short and stocky. In many stories, they are ideal for the underground life - or are they? I'd think that a species which spent a lot of time underground (and evolved as such) might have poor eyesight, good hearing and pale skin.

This is a beautiful link which I found on Mythic Scribes site recently (in another, related thread). It is a -very- in-depth questionnaire. 

http://www.frathwiki.com/Dr._Zahar%E2%80%99s_Ethnographical_Questionnaire


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 20, 2011)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Hmmm...my best advice is to study a few other 'races' which are quite 'unique' and see how they match their surroundings.
> 
> I would first look at what environment they evolved in (but that's just me). If they evolved in a freezing region, they would have physically evolved to live there, or, like humans, they would have developed clothing, buildings, hunting methods, tools and perhaps technology to enable them to live there - thus building a culture. To add to that, perhaps religion comes from there, also - the deepest, darkest and coldest of nights in a cold region would perhaps result in the worship of some being(s) to take away harsh weather or something.
> 
> ...




Wow, good questions.
I would offer for your dwarves, they have poor eyesight in the lighted world, but can see better under ground.

I did that for my nation, didn't even think of it for racial culture. Thanks.


----------



## Giant (Dec 20, 2011)

There is a great questionnaire about fantasy world building on the Science Fiction & Fantasy Writers of America website. It covers everything from physical & historical features,  magic & magicians, economics, religious customs, monetary systems, social organization etc.
If you read over the whole thing,  it will give you several unique ways to alter your pointy eared humans into an evolved species unique to your planet.
Here is the link. The posts are on page 6 and 7 of the writing technique tab.

Category: Writing Technique


----------



## Jess A (Dec 20, 2011)

Giant said:


> There is a great questionnaire about fantasy world building on the Science Fiction & Fantasy Writers of America website. It covers everything from physical & historical features,  magic & magicians, economics, religious customs, monetary systems, social organization etc.
> If you read over the whole thing,  it will give you several unique ways to alter your pointy eared humans into an evolved species unique to your planet.
> Here is the link. The posts are on page 6 and 7 of the writing technique tab.
> 
> Category: Writing Technique



That's a great little questionnaire. I have seen it before - must revisit it. That site was actually quite helpful to me when I was starting to write a serious novel. It had some other tips about publishing and such as well.


----------



## Ravana (Dec 21, 2011)

Since LSC seems to have done the heavy lifting on this one, I'll just toss in a few (mostly) specific questions that could bring added color: 

What's the easiest way to insult one? 
How common is literacy?
What is their attitude toward truthfulness or lack thereof?
What is it one thing about a neighboring culture they simply cannot comprehend, no matter how hard they try?
Do they sleep?
If so, do they dream?
Does their poetry rhyme?
Do they see the same colors others do?
Do they give names to animals (pets, steeds, whatever)?
Do they use names at all? If so, do they have different ones for private and public uses?

Often, it's the little things more than the big things that will make another culture seem "unique"–or at least "foreign." And "foreign" is sometimes the stranger of the two, since it defies expectations, whereas the expectations about another species generally need to be set up in the first place, before they can be defied.

Some of those are bigger differences than others, of course. But if you have a race that doesn't (or can't) sleep (and therefore cannot comprehend dreaming), believes rhyming is bad luck, is insulted at being addressed by name (which they consider only appropriate for subservient beings–such as animals), and can't see the color green… well, whether or not they have pointy ears isn't going to make the slightest difference at that point. Except as a warning to avoid interacting with them in certain ways.…


----------



## Jess A (Dec 21, 2011)

-Shares an evil grin-

What would happen if your culture/race met you? For example, someone from whatever your culture might be (Western, Chinese, Russian etc). Would they be insulted and disgusted by you? Would they agree or disagree with your beliefs, morals, customs, the food you eat, the clothes you wear, the way you use your surrounding environment...? 

A great little exercise. I am intrigued by the thought but too tired to act on it.


----------



## hppavmx704 (Dec 28, 2011)

Having spent some time in a third world country I will throw in some things that I noticed while I was there that septerated the host nationality from us Americans.

The most noticable trait for me was the outlook on life. For example, in Afghanistan school for the youth wasn't a huge thing like it is in the states. Farming is huge, most of the country farms. Their homes are different than ours, most of them are similar to mud huts. In cities it seemed that there were no houses, it was all townhomes. Also what is accetable for a greeting. In the states a hand shake is extremely common whereas in Afghanistan it is not uncommon to see people hug and kiss each other on the cheek (it seems that it was like this everytime two of them saw each other). The greater belief system of a race often seperates them more than anything else about them.

Hope this helps out somewhat.


----------



## srebak (Dec 29, 2011)

As long as we're talking about unique races, how do these ideas sound?

*Quanatuks* - Massive, tusked animals that shed their tusks every 10 weeks, and when they do, their tusks become edible

*Dark Horrors* - Six large, black, bat-winged gargoyle-like creatures, each with the head of a different animal; a lion, a wolf, a boar, an eagle, a lizard and a bat. But one thing they all had in common were the blood red eyes that glowed as frightfully as the Devil himself. They delight in evil of all kinds, they kill any who travels by night and are known for giving small children nightmares


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 30, 2011)

I did something like 'Little Storm Cloud' in creating some of my races:

Goblins/Orks/'Vilekin'

I will fess up to lifting parts of this from 'Harn' and 'Lord of the Rings', along with a dab from olde european mythology and a certain movie that was popular ten or fifteen years back. I also use goblin and ork interchangably.   Needs a bit of tweaking yet for bits that won't appear in the stores, but...

Big thing here is that there are well over a hundred normal goblin/ork males for every goblin female.  The desire to reproduce is *very* strong in your typical male goblin/ork, but the females get to choose, and they get veto power.  A typical 'romance' will last less than a year and will see the female goblin/ork laying a clutch of as many as a dozen leathery eggs towards the start of the 'relationship'.  Afterwards, her consorts duties are more concerned with running the tribe than with siring offspring.  

This leads to male goblins/orks taking insane risks to 'prove' themselves. Hence the raiding and militancy for which they are so well known.

It also leads them to see other goblins/orks as potential competition.  In some goblin/ork societies, what we term 'murder' isn't really a crime by their standards (unless the victim is female).

This varies quite a bit.  These energies are channeled differently by the civilizied goblins/orks.  Farmers may strive to grow exotic crops instead of engaging in raiding, artisans will attempt to produce masterpieces, that sort of thing.  Some male goblin/orks will 'opt out' and choose to join the equivilent of monasteries.

Likewise, a goblins/orks relationship with his brothers differs widely as well.  The nastier goblins might try to 'do in' his brothers; but other times the brothers will band together so that at least one of them gets a 'ladyfriend'.

Typcial male goblin/ork grows up fast.  They are considered full grown by age ten, and allowing for culture/diet/general health, have a prime of about 30 - 50 years.  Once past their prime, they age very fast, never lasting more than a few years.  Usually each male goblin/ork breeds only once; afterwards they have a 'respected elder' status.  A very few will successfully breed twice (with different females); these goblins/orks are the stuff of legends. 

Female goblin/ork takes a bit longer to mature, and usually doesn't take her first mate until age 16 - 18.  Prior to that, they undergo extensive education from the other females and the Pukje - history, law, administration, that sort of thing.  They do have a sort of quasi 'charm magic' - which applies only to other goblins, but also muck around with divinations as well.  Some manage a few simple spells on top of all that.  A female goblin/orc in her prime will continue to take mates for up to a hundred years.  Once their fertility is exhausted, they begin a long slow decline, but are still valued counselors (at least in some tribes).  They usually have no direct control or interest in just who or what the tribe is battling at the current moment.

Pukje are goblin/ork spellcasters.  They are almost always 'born to the magic', but despite this are usually not all that great at it. Civilized Pukje can have reputations as formidable scholars.  Some Pukje eventually end up striking bargains with sinister spirits in pursuit of power.   A Pukje's offspring will usually (but not always) be Pukje themselves.  A female goblin/ork is not normally capable of laying more than one clutch of Pukje eggs in her lifetime.  

the 'Lords' are the rarest type of Goblin/Ork of all - a literal one in a thousand, if that.  (Often one in ten thousand).  The egg they sprout from will be a solitaire, a clutch of one (and very rarely two).  The Lords radiate immense charisma among other goblin/orks; the more experienced Lords can actually easilly convince normal members of the breed to undertake downright suicidal actions. This ability extends to goblins/orks of other tribes, including ones actively hostile to the Lords.  The females have a slight partial resistance to this, as do some Pukje.  The Lords are often actual magicians as well, frequently much more powerful than the Pukje.   They live for 100-150 years.  Except for the occasional perverse Pukje, the Lords are the only ones who will show anything resembling a romantic interest in human females.

Goblins/Orks...do not get along all that well with other races.  Lots of raiding and invasions.  Peoples conquored by Goblin/Orks...well, this varies dramatically, from extermination to forced labor and puppet soldiiers to tightly controlled vassal kingdoms.

Humans that conquor goblin/ork 'nations' will either exterminate or effectively enslave the creatures, condemning them to menial labor. Over long periods of time, a few goblin/orks may attain slightly higher status in these cities.

Also did 'Rachasa' (cat-people) and Elves.


----------



## Ravana (Dec 31, 2011)

ThinkerX said:


> Goblins/Orks/'Vilekin'…
> 
> Also did 'Rachasa' (cat-people) and Elves.



Love the name 'vilekin.' I would have called that one a keeper… had I not Googled it. As it is, well.… Sigh. Don't you hate it when a good name ends up associated with a pop-culture product?

On the other hand, you may want to rethink the name 'rachasa'–assuming this is an adaptation of 'rakshasa,' at least (and probably even if it isn't, to avoid any such confusion). Rakshasa are demons, not "people." Trust me on this one.…


----------



## ThinkerX (Dec 31, 2011)

> On the other hand, you may want to rethink the name 'rachasa'—assuming this is an adaptation of 'rakshasa,' at least (and probably even if it isn't, to avoid any such confusion). Rakshasa are demons, not "people." Trust me on this one.…



Oh...the name choice is quite deliberate.  It has to do with the Rachasa's myth of their origins (strangely consistent among widely varied societies.  The short, relevant bit is...

they were created to be the army of a demon lord. Many, but not all, eventually 'went their own way', finding 'redemption' of a sort, often because of the meddling of other dieties.  However, even the 'reformed' ones are still extremely dangerous to be around.


----------

